# The 4400



## Dave (Jul 9, 2004)

This starts on USA Network on Sunday 11th 9/8C. Apparently there have been trailers running this week. Anyone going to watch this?

4,400 random missing people reappear one day, years or even decades after they vanished. They returned physically unchanged but some of them have been affected in mysterious ways, and some have certain abilities, both good and bad. Each hasn't aged a day.

A large cast is headed by Peter Coyote (HBO's "Deadwood") and an Michael Moriarty (Law & Order). Coyote plays Dennis Ryland, head of the Washington state Department of Homeland Security. 

Moriarty plays life insurance salesman Orson Bailey, who disappeared in 1979. He returns home to find his job gone and his wife in a nursing home. He can also crack a man's skull like an eggshell, simply by losing his temper.

Lead investigators Tom Baldwin (Joel Gretsch) and Diana Skouris (Jacqueline McKenzie) resemble the Mulder-Scully team. 

'The 4400' opens with little Maia Rutledge (Conchita Campbell) disappearing into a bright light from the sky during a family picnic on a rainy afternoon. The date is March 3, 1946, and Maia is 8 years old. She's also the first of the 4,400.

She's followed by a fighter pilot during the Korean War in 1951, Moriarty's insurance man in 1979, and a beer-swilling teen out with his cousin in 2001.

Not every reappearance is a happy one. They must deal with traumatic changes, driven by the mystery of what happened and why.  Maia's parents are long dead. Lily Moore (Laura Allen) finds her husband remarried and her daughter unaware of her existence. Fighter pilot Richard Tyler (Mahershalalhashbaz Ali) finds his St. Louis home gone, and a strict no-smoking policy at a local diner. Shawn Farrell (Patrick Flueger) is derided by his friends as a freak.

Richard Tyler saw a ball of light sailing towards Earth. But other abductees are left with no memory of their otherworldly experiences. 

As the returnees achieve cult status around the country, the Homeland Security investigators can only wonder what's happening. "You have to admit, it's a nice round number," Skouris tells her partner. He replies "You mean if 3,781 people suddenly showed up that night, it wouldn't be as strange?"

I've read speculation that the "4400" is from the 'Book of Revelations'.

In Chapter 7, verse 4: "And I heard the number of those who were sealed; and it was a hundred and forty and four thousand, sealed out of every tribe of the children of Israel." 

In Chapter 14, verse 1: "And I saw, and behold, the Lamb standing on the mount Zion, and with him a hundred and forty and four thousand, having his name, and the name of his Father..." 

But, surely that is 1,4400 not 4400?


----------



## Krystal (Jul 18, 2004)

I tape it but haven't see it yet.  

Krystal


----------



## Mariel (Aug 18, 2004)

I watched it when USA showed them all along with the season finally.  I thought it was a pretty good show.  It looks like all the returned have some kind of special power and not all of them are nice people.  
I don't know when USA plans on showing S2 but I'll pay more attention this time and watch it on it's assigned night. 
:blpaw:


----------



## Krystal (Oct 2, 2004)

Well, it was great. I didn't was very sure I would like it but have to say that after I begin to see it I totally get into it.  It have a great story, at first one thinks that is something and at the end it gave a really cool turn and it isn't what one thinks. I really get interested in the characters and their dilemmas and still wonder what  Jordan Collier is planning. He definitely have his own agenda.  As I say I was plesantly surprise with this mini-series, it was very entertaining and the acting was very good. 

Krystal


----------



## Dave (Nov 4, 2004)

*Soon to arrive in the UK*

The show will start on Sky One in the UK on Sunday 21st November.


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Nov 8, 2004)

*New show - The 4400*

Late November Sky One (UK) is showing a new series called the 4400.

From what I can see in the clips it is about the reapperance of 4400 people who "dissapeared over the last 60 odd years.

Lots of where have they been and why are they back stuff.

Looks interesting anyone seen it?

Is it anygood?

Ranger


----------



## Dave (Nov 8, 2004)

Can I merge this with the existing thread?

As you can see, some people here have already seen it, I think I'll be watching. It does sound good.


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Nov 8, 2004)

:blush: oops didnt see this forum...

I spend too much time in Stargate  

Cheers I will give the show a go!!

Ranger


----------



## Krystal (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: New show - The 4400*



> _Originally posted by RangerOne SG13 SOR _
> *
> Is it anygood?
> *



Definitely take a look is very good, I was pleasantly surprise. 

By the way, read in other forum that the 4400 was pick for USA as a series in 2005. So they will show Season 2 in 2005, it probably means that they make the mini-series Season 1.  Definitely good news because I like to know more about all the things that happen.  

Krystal


----------



## Steffi (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm looking forward to seeing it, the trailers look good. The concept is also interesting.
I've booked it for sunday night...hope I won't be dissapointed.


----------



## Krystal (Nov 20, 2004)

I think probably not, I was pleasantly surprise with it.  

Krystal


----------



## Dave (Nov 21, 2004)

I thought it was good, but it is a short series (only five parts.) 

It has been described as a mix of Close Encounters of the Third Kind with the X-Men. The similarities to the X-Files are easy to see, but then the subject matter and Homeland Security team of a man and a woman, would do that anyway. Diana Skouris name is similar to Dana Scully, but she also has a science background. Tom Baldwin doesn't exactly have a belief in aliens, but he is personally involved (like Mulder was with his sister) because his nephew was an abductee, his son has been in a coma ever since, and his marriage has broken down as a result.

Apart from that it quickly develops these characters as very different. 

It's not yet clear if every abductee has a special power, but several do at least. Orson can make glass shatter and buildings shake at a distance, Shawn brought a bird back to life, while Maia has precognition of future events. That seems to help her deal with the situation better than some of the others, even though she is the oldest abductee, but the youngest physical age (8). Richard seems to have the hardest problem fitting in, because for him everything has changed.


----------



## Spirit_Caller (Nov 22, 2004)

Did anyone else watch this last night?

I found the whole idea quite intriguing!

Loved the connection between Lily and the black guy - Charlie (thing that was his name) and do the rest have a connection??!! How is she pregnant? What are the others powers? Mia sees the future, Shawn gives and takes life force, poor Orson creates choas when he is upset or angry.
I cant wait for the next instalment.


----------



## The Master™ (Nov 23, 2004)

I was there watching it... And I thought it reminded me of X-Files... An investigator with an ulterior motive for doing his job, and a scientist partner...

Love to know why 4400 exactly??? And will they be following all of them??? So far, only 5... Do they all have special powers??? Or only a select few??? And why the powers??? To help mankind evolve??? Or to see what mankind does when faced with people who are so radically different???

And the connection between Ivy and Richard (that is his name, not Charlie) I believe is that the child is his!!!  And that little girl, Maia, gives me the creeping heebeegeebees!!! *SHIVER*

I look forward to the next episode, and hope that it is as good as the first... Any idea how many episodes???


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 23, 2004)

i missed it. whaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh. if anyone has a copy... or knows when its repeated?


----------



## Spirit_Caller (Nov 28, 2004)

There are sadly only 5 episodes but it will return again after it shows in the USA next year.

Princess Ivy Sky are repeating the first episode on Sky mix sadly I think I have replied to this post a little late for you as the new episode is on tonight. Sorry  Try this link it will tell you what has happened so far. www.skyone.co.uk/programmes/4400/episodeguide.aspx 

or this one to watch the trailer www.usanetwork.com/series/the4400/flash.htm

PS the whole of thr first season is supposed to be out on DVD from 21st Dec


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 29, 2004)

i caught the re-run on saturday, and the new episode on sunday. it seems a pity that they are turning it into a soap opera though.


----------



## Dave (Dec 19, 2004)

*The Finale*

The best thing about this short series is that even if they never make another episode (Sky One said that it would return in 2005) at least it did have some closure and a kind of ending.

There are, of course, many unanswered questions:



Spoiler



How far in the future did 'kyle' come from?
(That plot is very like 'Odyssey 5')
What kind of disaster that the 4400 will prevent, befalls the world?
What will the baby look like?
The baby could attack Jordan Collier from the womb, is it the same as the power that Shawn has?
Who is going to run Homeland Security, and will Tom and Diana leave?
Will Tom reveal what 'Kyle' told him?
If Maia know's so much about what is going to happen, why doesn't Diana ever ask her for more details?


----------



## Maria8475 (Dec 20, 2004)

yeah i was wondering about the last one too - i guess she didn't want to pressurise her.

Overall a good series.


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Dec 22, 2004)

Just caught the replay on Sky Mix.

I must admit I was suprised by this mini series. I thought it was going to be another X Files clone with every week visiting a 4400 whos done something wierd.

But no it had an actual story behind it, which was rather intruiging.

I back up what Dave said and it will be interesting to see where this goes if another series is made.

hopefully there will be 

Ranger


----------



## Krystal (Jan 10, 2005)

Good questions Dave, I hope we get some answers in the next season. It definitely would be interesting to see how it continue. 



Spoiler



I specially intrigue about the baby and to see more about the disaster they have to prevent as you mention. I wonder is Collier have something to do with the disaster in some way.



Krystal


----------



## Dave (Mar 4, 2005)

*4400 Gears Up For Year 2*

A Second Season is already being filmed...



> _from Scifi Wire_
> 
> USA Network's highly rated SF series The 4400 will begin production on its second season soon and returns to the cable network in June, Zap2It reported. The show, about 4,400 people presumed missing or dead who return to Earth looking exactly as they did when they disappeared, is scheduled to premiere June 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annette (Mar 5, 2005)

I watched this and thought it very good. I'm very intrigued about the baby. In the last episode when Lily and her chap drive away you see the trees bending/bowing. Does that mean he/will be someone important?

Patiently waiting for the series to come on again. 

annette


----------



## Krystal (Mar 5, 2005)

Definitely good news, to see finally a date for it.  

Krystal


----------



## Brit Chick (Mar 31, 2005)

I think this is being shown again on Sky One starting next week or the week after.


----------



## McHorde-Trooper (Apr 6, 2005)

I like the concept, but I had a hard time watching it . . time conflicts and a slow story.  

Still I'd love to here more about it.  



This is kind of lame to type, but . . could it ever be as epic as "V"?


----------



## Dave (May 20, 2005)

> _from Hailing Frequencies #294_
> 
> June 5, almost a year after the 4,400 abductees first showed up on USA Network, we're getting thirteen episodes of more adventure. Jacqueline McKenzie (Diana Skouris) told SCI FI Wire that the action will take up six months after the events of the first season, with the Department of Homeland Security agents still trying to figure out just what happened to these people: "Everybody is just at the start of this huge process of trying to unravel what's going on with the 4,400, where they've been and why they're back and what they're trying to do with us in the present. And we're trying to work out what messages they're sending us."
> 
> The premiere,"Wake-Up Call," will be two hours.


I liked this, so I'll be watching again.


----------



## Annette (May 22, 2005)

You can count me in too, I enjoyed this series. Keep me up to date when its back on please 

annette


----------



## McHorde-Trooper (Jun 10, 2005)

This was better than I expected, but there is so many characters it's hard to keep tabs on them.


----------



## Stryker (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Krystal _
> *I tape it but haven't see it yet.
> 
> Krystal  *




*You would like this show Krystal* 



*Sorry I have been gone how have you been*


----------



## Krystal (Jul 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stryker _
> *Sorry I have been gone how have you been*



Well, that make two of us. I have been mostly checking mail for a long time, I have many forums to check out again.  

I love the 4400, and totally enjoying Season 2.  

Krystal


----------



## Dave (Sep 27, 2005)

This is back on Sky One. I just saw the first episode '2.01: Wake Up Call' and I think it was better than last season. I like the way that things have developed forward naturally in the six months we haven't seen on screen.

It also featured Summer Glau (Firefly) in as Tess Dorner, a part remarkably similar to River Tam, and Jeffery Combs (Star Trek) as Kevin Berkoff. His is a recurring character and has an important role this season. I knew that I knew him, but without 'Star Trek' make-up and prosthetics, and playing a mute psychiatric patient, it took me a while to work it out.

The plot has moved on a little, and has become very similar to that of 'Odyssey 5'. For me personally, that is not so good, because I would still rather be watching 'Odyssey 5' than 'The 4400'.


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Sep 27, 2005)

Yeah I enjoyed it too.

Wasnt sure where it was going then the plot came all together right at the end "click" Oh I seeEEEeeeeEEEeee.

Good stuff although Im not too happy with the "child" storyline but I will let it lie for now and see where it goes!!


Ranger


----------



## Dave (Oct 1, 2005)

Variety reports that the USA Network has renewed The 4400 for a third season, with thirteen episodes. The show's ratings have been slightly down from the first season, but solid enough to make it the summer's number-one cable show among adults aged 18-49. Billy Campbell, Joel Gretsch and Jacqueline McKenzie are all expected to return, but there are some interesting rumors out there about new characters. 



Spoiler



Dante Alighieri and Virgil no doubt??


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Nov 1, 2005)

Dave I hope you watched tonights episode.

At first I was unsure where it was going but I have to say it was a most clever and also a very touching episode.

Great to watch.


Ranger


----------



## Dave (Nov 1, 2005)

> Tom Baldwin has a tough decision to make when he finds himself in a different world where no one has heard of the 4400.


I did watch it and I was quite taken aback by it. At first I thought they shouldn't do it, that it was playing with their own internal universe too much, but by the end I changed my mind.

It also proves for the first time that the theory of the 4400 being taken to the future and altered before being sent back, in order to change the world, is correct. Up until now that was just speculation.

If he marries Alana after meeting her for a few minutes, how will he explain that?


----------



## Brit Chick (Nov 4, 2005)

Once I realised it was an alternate universe sort of thing, and the fact that time was rolling by and he was living his life there I began to think it may be something like ST TNG ep with Picard living the alternate life.

But the end was quite different and I will be interested to see what happens now - they both remember the other life where they had 8 years together.  If the idea was that the "future guys" wanted him to have a soul mate he had bonded with I guess 8 years is enough time for them to bond.

Wonder what the disaster is thats about to happen - possibly something to do with Kyle and his lost time I'm guess

BTW Dave - did you see they are re-running Oddesey 5 on Sci Fi Channel - Wednesday nights - I'm gonna watch it all again!


----------



## Dave (Mar 7, 2006)

Some big changes in Season 3....

spoilers ahead....



> _from SciFi Wire_
> 
> *4400 Changes Unveiled*
> 
> ...


----------



## RangerOne SG13 SOR (Mar 7, 2006)

Great news, I`ll keep watching out for season3.


----------



## Annette (Mar 14, 2006)

I'll be waiting eagerly for it to appear here in the UK. 

annette


----------



## Krystal (Mar 18, 2006)

Neat, looking forward to see the next season. Very interesting things in that report.  

Krystal


----------



## edott (Apr 27, 2006)

4400 will be starting up again soon. i liked it, course a cast of at least 4400 seems a bit cumbersome.
waiting to see how the new season goes.


----------

